# Transformation



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Hi all........ I know this may be boring to many of you but all the pearls I have owned in the past were females. I have never seen a male pearl in the process of getting his adult coloration.

Here are my boys just a couple months ago.




















and here they are as of a couple days ago


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Not boring at all. l find it to be interesting. 
Your boys are beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing 

The bird in the 3rd pix looks like my Noodles when he was losing his pearls. He is in the lower right corner of the collage and just had a few pearls on the lower area of his body. He's now 8 and looks like a plain normal grey now. The other full sized bird is his some that is molting now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I remember when my males lost their pearls It was like one day they were there fully covered in pearls then they next it looked like some one splattered paint on them 

I know it doesn't go that quick but It sure does seem like it at times then there are the times Your waiting because you have a person who only wants to buy a Male and since the 3 you have can be either or It feels like its taking FOREVER for them to start molting LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the good thing about them being male whe you sell them you can let the new owners know that when they breed them they will produce pearl babies


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

allen said:


> the good thing about them being male whe you sell them you can let the new owners know that when they breed them they will produce pearl babies



That is an upside but I bought them as females for future breeding, oh well I'll just have to buy more birds lol I'll mate these guys with anything other than a pearl so I'll know the sex of the babies right away


----------

